# Tegu spasms, need help



## Thorp117 (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a B/W Argentine Tegu approximately 5 months old. Starting Friday night, when she settles down and begins to fall asleep, she'll spasm. It looks almost like an electric shock. The vet was unsure about a cause and is opting for a wait and see approach. It happens constantly and she can't sleep but she is still eating.
This video was taking while waiting at the vet, she twitches around the 23 second mark.





I can upload more videos to show more if needed. Please help.


----------



## Danya (Jul 31, 2015)

Did your vet mention anything about it possibly being a calcium deficiency issue?


----------



## Thorp117 (Aug 2, 2015)

The vet examined her toes and limbs and was happy with her response and how her bones felt. I believe we've identified the cause. The apartment I've moved into was treated with an insecticide called tempo dust before I moved into it. It's main ingredient is called Cyfluthrin, which the vet assured me has a low toxicity for reptiles but was most likely responsible for her symptoms. All twitches and tremors have stopped since I've kept her inside her cage for the past week. I just have to carefully vacuum and clean the baseboards before I let her roam around again.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Good catch.


----------



## Danya (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow scary! Glad she's ok now!


----------

